# Replacement for twisttheweb?



## DailyCuber (Feb 4, 2019)

So, as most of us have seen, twisttheweb has been turned into a mosaic page thing. My question is this: Is there another live cube timer besides CubingTime? Or can someone create one that would be better, and with improved scramble qualities?


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 5, 2019)

What's wrong with CubingTime?


----------



## DailyCuber (Feb 5, 2019)

willtri4 said:


> What's wrong with CubingTime?


I'd really like to see a website that is actually devoted to this, as twisttheweb was. That is, besides all of cubingtime's bugs with synchronization and a bit complicated but flexible interface.


----------



## Riley M (Feb 6, 2019)

Yeah I really liked how simple TTW was and would go on it frequently


----------



## CMOS (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm working on adding functionality similar to the old twisttheweb to my timer (except I won't replicate the bad scramble quality and use WCA scrambles instead). It is currently not implemented in the public web version, but I think the update including it will come in around 4 weeks.


----------



## DailyCuber (Feb 7, 2019)

CMOS said:


> I'm working on adding functionality similar to the old twisttheweb to my timer (except I won't replicate the bad scramble quality and use WCA scrambles instead). It is currently not implemented in the public web version, but I think the update including it will come in around 4 weeks.


Awesome! Definitely let us know when it is done.


----------



## ruwix (May 2, 2020)

The twisttheweb.com domain seems to be lost. Do you know about an alternative for their mosaic generator?


----------



## ProStar (May 2, 2020)

ruwix said:


> The twisttheweb.com domain seems to be lost. Do you know about an alternative for their mosaic generator?



@Roman made a mosaic generator: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/bse-mosaic-new-cube-mosaic-building-software.76139/


----------

